# Help! The lower leaves of my plants are yellowing



## sage (Jul 19, 2006)

I have two beutifull thriving plants that have started to run into trouble. The bottom two sets of leaves are turning yellow and drying up completely. This problem has caused the very bottom nodes to die off. I don't know what is suddenly causing this. I have them in a polytunnel in the UK. I have been watering them everyday but have stopped this now since hearing people in oz are only watering every 2-3 days! 

I must also mention that I transplanted them into the ground about three days ago. I think the problem was there before but has seriously worsened since then. Also it has been about 30 degrees celsius over here the last three days(not very common here). I'm guessing it is at least 40 in the tunnel although I do have both sides completely open for ventilation.

I have never tested the soil or compost as they have always been so healthy. I have fertilised them twice in their lifetime(8weeks) with a liquid nitragen fertiliser. Maybe this is the problem and they are suffering from N deficiency. Can't think of any other points. Please ask me for any info i've left out. Here's some photos of them. Thanks


----------



## yogi dc (Jul 19, 2006)

i think that its going to be ok. that is mostly natural of the bottom leaves to die off. you dont want them anyway you want all of the bud producing power to be at the coals. the bottoms would only produce pop corn bud that are not dence at all. i think that it is only time to worrie if the top nodes start to turn yellow./
hope this helps go luck


----------

